# Extream Hog Hunting Idea



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok the Hogs around here are holing up in the Caves along the river.Got Guys begging me to take them Hog Hunting.

Thinking give them $20,Six Pack and a Knife.Have them crawl in there,start stabbing Hogs and I'll shoot what runs out. ig:ig:ig:ig: :run:

What do you think?

big rockpile


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I made a nasty steel spear and took it on a javelina hunt in Texas once. My buddy with his evil black assault rifle laughed at it, but when we started poking around in caves, he liked the looks of that cutlery sticking out in front of me 5 feet. Sadly, no javelinas ran out.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

I think you have it backwards, friend. Charge them $200 to hunt your land


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

Just dynamite the front of it and be done with 'em!


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Rock, if ya send 'em into a hole, tie a rope to one foot to recover the leavin's...


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Get someone who has hog dogs and catch dogs. Have the bay dogs work the hogs then send in the catch dogs. End of the story.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Capt Quirk said:


> I think you have it backwards, friend. Charge them $200 to hunt your land


Well this is on Government Land so I can't charge.



tryinhard said:


> Just dynamite the front of it and be done with 'em!


There is several of these Caves and I'm just wanting couple for meat not wanting to completely get rid of them.



TedH71 said:


> Get someone who has hog dogs and catch dogs. Have the bay dogs work the hogs then send in the catch dogs. End of the story.


Thought about Dogs just for Fun but can't drive even an ATV in there Dogs aren't that easy to keep up with when you can't drive closer than 3 miles from them.

I went down yesterday where I saw fresh rooting there was two Pickups in there.I know its Deer Hunters thinking they'll get a shot at a Hog,these Animals aren't Deer they are a whole different Critter.

big rockpile


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

TedH71 said:


> Get someone who has hog dogs and catch dogs. Have the bay dogs work the hogs then send in the catch dogs. End of the story.


Works fine if you just want one or 2 at a time, but they soon learn to run, like clear outta the country.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

arcticow said:


> Works fine if you just want one or 2 at a time, but they soon learn to run, like clear outta the country.


that's why you get the right dogs for the situation. for example i know fellas that run dogoXstag, american bulldogXstag & pitXgrey to good effect all run silent and catch only.
OTH i know another fella runs a jagd, semi open. the hogs don't fear the little dog all by himself, so he has bayed whole herds effectively (of course they regret this when the dogos & pitXdogos show up to catch 3-4 out of the herd).
honestly most people are either running mediocre dogs or the wrong type of dog.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Ok the Hogs around here are holing up in the Caves along the river.Got Guys begging me to take them Hog Hunting.
> 
> Thinking give them $20,Six Pack and a Knife.Have them crawl in there,start stabbing Hogs and I'll shoot what runs out. ig:ig:ig:ig: :run:
> 
> ...


Rock are you going to shoot the pig stabbers or the pigs?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

oldasrocks said:


> Rock are you going to shoot the pig stabbers or the pigs?


:whistlin:  Better be good,nope they come in handy for other things.

big rockpile


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

When I was a kid I got the crazy idea to make a snare and crawl into a hay stack that was full of coyote dens.

In retrospect I'm glad no one was home.........


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I had a cousin who had the bright idea of jumping out of the loft of an old abandoned barn into a hay pile that wild hogs liked to spend the night in.
This was the same cousin that enjoyed teasing a brahma bull in a stall below him, that is until his father sneaked up behind him and pushed him into the stall with the bull.


----------



## Frenchy (Sep 28, 2005)

_when my pa was a kid they would lay up ahead of pigs with a catch rope on the ground an snare pigs pull them up in the trees an casterate them an notch their ears for ownership an then release them this worked good on small pigs but didn't do to good for when he caught a 120+ boar once ....... ended up with my pa on the ground an both of his knees cut with tushes an hog coming around for up the middle run on him when it was caught by both ears by his dogs while it fought an squealed my pa limped over an put pistol to it's head an shot it ........ ended up hog in the smoke house ....an lesson learned never catch one too big again hahahahahahaha.............kids need learn things the hard way at times _


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Frenchy said:


> _when my pa was a kid they would lay up ahead of pigs with a catch rope on the ground an snare pigs pull them up in the trees an casterate them an notch their ears for ownership an then release them this worked good on small pigs but didn't do to good for when he caught a 120+ boar once ....... ended up with my pa on the ground an both of his knees cut with tushes an hog coming around for up the middle run on him when it was caught by both ears by his dogs while it fought an squealed my pa limped over an put pistol to it's head an shot it ........ ended up hog in the smoke house ....an lesson learned never catch one too big again hahahahahahaha.............kids need learn things the hard way at times _


that's what happens when you think you can do better than the kid in old yeller.


----------

